# 1st handgun



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

My girlfriend surprised me for my birthday and says she's buying me a handgun. I have to keep it around the $500-600 range. I want a 9mm and I've been looking at the Sig SP2022, M&P 9, Springfield XD, or a Glock 19. Thoughts? Advice? I like them all but the Sig and M&P fit my hands the best so far. Thanks!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There isnt a bad gun on your list. I have a M&P and a Glock 19 and like them bost, the M&P has a better grip, but the sights are differnt. The Glock 19 has a six o'clock hold, meaning you align your target on the top of the front sight, the M&P requires you cover the target with the front sight. it took some getting used to but once your used to it, its not a big deal. Same with the trigger, it taked a little bit of adjustment to get used to the M&P trigger, but if this will be your only handgun then that is what you will be used to. I would take each of them and practice brinning the gun up and aiming, and go with the one that feels more natural.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I know you want a 9mm but since it is your first handgun, I would suggest you start with a .22; it will be easier to develop good habits and much cheaper to practice. Plus, it gives you a good reason to get your second handgun!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

rasmusse said:


> I know you want a 9mm but since it is your first handgun, I would suggest you start with a .22; it will be easier to develop good habits and much cheaper to practice. Plus, it gives you a good reason to get your second handgun!


Oh heck no. Let the girl friend buy the more expensive handgun then later buy yourself another that she will enjoy. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I posted a response to this in the open forum.

huntin1


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Plainsman, you are right. Guess I have been married too long, although I did get my first handgun from her, Ruger Single Six .22./.22 WM. Still have it, and the wife too.


----------

